# GE Side by side water dispenser not working



## cfinchapex (Sep 16, 2009)

I have a GE side by side and the water quit dispensing water today. I undid the hose at the bottom front and saw that when the dispenser button is pushed, water shoots out the right side (coming from the water line) but for some reason it is not working its way up to the dispenser as nothing comes out. The hose is too small to try to put anything in to see if it is a clog. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Aggie67 (Dec 20, 2008)

What model GE? I have a GE Arctica, and I know that dispenser like the back of my hand. The water hose runs through the freezer door, and it might be either kinked or frozen up towards the dispenser. The solenoid at the dispenser opens a valve back in the main body of the fridge, so that's why the water comes out down at the bottom there by the hinge, and not up at the dispenser. If emptying the fridge and shutting it off for 4-6 hours is too much hassle, try taking apart the dispenser panel and blow hot air from a blow dryer into the door. It might defrost it.


----------



## cfinchapex (Sep 16, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for your suggestions and advice. I went another route and bought a replacement filter and that seemed to do the trick. Not sure why except the other one had been in there for about 16 months, not 6 as recommended but with the high cost of them, I'm not going to replace them until needed.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

filter didn't cause this, it's upstream of the dispenser. the line is frozen. if it's a metal liner[interior] there's a kit to fix this. if it's plastic liner no repair avail other than to replace door.


----------

